# Gpu settings



## ST.o.CH (Feb 23, 2018)

Greetings, I´m wondering about the gpu settings for cryptominig,
What should be the best options for tweaking gpus?




Msi gtx 1080 ti gaming settings
75% power limit;
max temp;
+70 mhz gpu clock;
+600mhz memory clock.
Result: 685~705 sols on equihash.




Aorus gtx 1060 6gb settings:
75% power limit;
max temp;
+80 mhz gpu clock;
+600mhz memory clock.
Result: 330~350 sols on equihash.
This are the best that my cards can achieve atm.

Sorry about the lazy pics.


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 26, 2018)

Take a look at *cdawall* threads ....he has a few that should help you out.


----------



## hat (Feb 27, 2018)

Looks about right to me. I personally use 80% power, +55 core, +400 mem on my 1070s (the ram is weak)

This is good for about 500 sols equihash


----------



## trog100 (Feb 28, 2018)

sadly (whatever the settings ) the mining pay out seems to be dropping quite badly.. my 10 x 1070 cards are down to nearly 18 dollars per day.. 5 weeks or so back they were pushing near 50 dollars per day.. 

trog


----------



## ST.o.CH (Mar 3, 2018)

Updated my mining rig with two aorus gtx 1060 6gb and one gtx 1080 ti gaming x, one 1060 is down the case waiting for new usb 3.0 cables, the one attached to riser is very short.
However I´m thinking about one pc case that fits one mining rig with future proof, what the hack, starting over.

On below my old factor_i repainted and "converted" to maximize the airflow, not shiny but does the job.






on this particular issue, 
temps are:



On the other side the cpu is restarting times to times, it seems that cranking up  the cryptonight is getting harder,
Btw it´s one 1800x @ 3975mhz on a crosshair "sex" hero, lol.





To continue to achieve better temps results.


----------

